# Ipod nano non compatible avec MAC OS X 10.3.9.



## NewGranger (2 Septembre 2008)

J'ai acheté un ipod nano qui fonctionne avec la version MAC OS X 10.4.9. et évidemment j'ai la version 10.3.9. A part acheter un logiciel à 150, existe t-il une astuce, n'importe quoi pour me permettre de faire fonctionner mon ipod nano sur mon ordinateur ?


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Normalement l'ipod est compatbiel avec toutes les plateformes!


----------

